# new member from Vegas



## loic (May 8, 2012)

HI,
my name is Loic and live in Vegas, I just got into coyotes hunting this past winter with no luck...lol. I only called in 2 but they stayed over 250 yards away and I couldn't take a shot. south of vegas, the yotes population is not really high, now I'm just waiting for the pup to leave the den and then I'll resume my hunting. I just ordered a trail cam as I saw several tracks and dens so I'll set up the camera in those different area which will give me a better idea for when I'll start hunting them again. every week I spend 5 to 6 hours minimum hiking in the desert and always discover new stuff.
for the coyotes, I have a rem 700 sps varmint in 22-250 with a bushnell trophy xlt on it. my other rifle is a 1951 waffle top Marlin 336 in 35 rem iron sight (lyman peep hole) , for jack rabbits ( open season here in vegas day or night) I use my 10-22 ( sometime the Marlin but its a bit of a over kill...lol but last week I got a jack that was about 120 /130 yards out as he was climbing a hill, I was surprised to get him with the iron sight) I always go to the desert with my CZ Phantom 9mm and a while back bought a nice ploice trade in S&W 64-5 38 spl.
im originaly from France, been in the US since 94, lived in TX, LA, GA, FL and now NV.
I was in the miltary from 1988 to 1990 (troupe de marine) in Djibouti , Africa. .
few country that I visited include Spain, Italy, switerland, Germany and Japan but would love to travel more !! 
well that's enough for now, you already know too much !...LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, some great members on the site so enjoy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome again. Sounds like quite a military career. Good to have you here. Oh by the way, we LOOOOOOVE pictures. Pictures of anything outdoors and pictures of successful hunts.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Loic.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Loic to PT ! Glad to have you here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We are glad to have you here Loic. Some of that area south and west of vegas has been hunted hard for a lot of years by not just the locals but some of the California clubs have hunted it too. You'll still find a good number of dogs there I bet. Good luck and don't forget the camera.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Lost of knowledge to be absorbed here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Lots of knowledge is what I hope he meant to say....Either that or we're all ten second Toms(no offense bones), I can never tell !


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice to have ya here. Sounds like you have some good equipment to chase some yotes. If ya can hit a jackrabbit you ougta be able to hit a coyote!


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

LOL, thanks. 
For sure they are hard to find here and that's why I want to wait a couple more months before hunting them again, I want the population to grow. I've seen several dens and will start placing my trails camera on those locations to confirm (i always take a pic so it gives me the gps coordinate and will be easy to go back) I also take down jacks and leave them for the yotes (especially in the winter) because when the food is difficult for them to get then they'll dig up the desert tortoise and eat them...I find a lots of them here...























Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice pictures, thanks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice finds Loic, in all my years of roaming the desert I've never found a shell.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I find a lots of them here, for the past 2 weeks the desert tortoise start to come out, here a couple that made it..























Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool ...Are you finding them all south of Vegas...down towards Searchlight ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are really interesting........


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Cool ...Are you finding them all south of Vegas...down towards Searchlight ?


not searchlight, but south of Jean try: 35.726353 -115.39028


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Ioic! Sounds like you are going to have a ton of interesting stories to tell. Great pictures too!


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

here I was playing/testing a software I downloaded on my phone it shows where I hiked and if I take a pic of something it shows where. in this instance it was another dead tortoise and I was taking a pic of the tag she has on her shell. you should be able to click on the pics and zoom in on the map.

http://Desert at EveryTrail
http://www.everytrail.com/iframe2.php?trip_id=1530031&width=400&height=300EveryTrail - Find the best Hiking near Henderson, Nevada


----------



## dizdiz200 (May 7, 2012)

welcome to pt im new myself. seems like great group of people on this site...


----------

